# IML R-Andro log



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 17, 2016)

I got hooked up with a couple of these from Chez, I'm taking the minimum 200mg a day for 2 months.

I've never used any of their products or any products similar to it.

I'm currently in my 6th week of a variation of The Cube.

I'm keeping an open mind and I will try my best to give an honest review.

I started it last week.

Stay tuned and I will post this current weeks lifts, I'm currently trying to do leg day with a kinked back. More on that later


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 17, 2016)

What is this stuff? So I don't have to look it up


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 17, 2016)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/20094-IronMagLabs-R-Andro-Explained?p=337130#post337130


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 17, 2016)

Week 6

Rep Deads: 2x5x225, 1x5x315, 3x4x350

Block Pulls: 2x2x370

2" deficit: 2x6x325

Stiff legs: 5x10x135

Week 6

Flat Bench: 3x10x135, 3x10x185

Explosive bench: 6x2x200

Cg bench: 2x5x215

Bench with 1" pause: 3x6x190

Pec flies: 3x10x40

Front/side shoulder raise: 3x10x15

Rear delt raise: 4x10x15

Dips: 3x10xBW

Week 6, this was yesterday 

Heavy squat: 3x2x325

Olympic squat: 2x2x345

P@P squat: 2x3x305

Yesterday was a tough day, Friday night I had a back spasms that made it hard to lift


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 19, 2016)

Week 7

Warm up:
3x10x135
2x8x225
2x5x315
1x2x385

Heavy Deads:
2x390
1x400
1x415
15x350

Good day today, I am liking the IML pre-workout, just enough boost to get me going.

I felt strong today for sure, not sure if it was the pre or the randro or both?

Either way the 415 went up like cake and the 350 for 15 was a walk in the park


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 19, 2016)

Good shit bro.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 26, 2016)

Update: I'm still lifting, just haven't updated my post lately.

I will later tonight after work


----------



## Jason126 (Jan 26, 2016)

I've always thought stuff like that is just a gimmick!  I would love to be proven wrong


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 26, 2016)

Honestly I'm still not too sure about it. 

The serving size is one pill. I'm taking 2 a day.

There are guys taking 6 a day, I personally feel I shouldn't need 6 a day to see results. I should see them off the minimum. 

So with that said it technically should take me longer because I'm at a lower dose but I'm hoping to see better results from a longer run, 8 weeks total compared to the 4 that most are doing 

I'm still trying to keep an open mind and stick to the 200mg a day


----------

